# Saw this plaque in Farnham



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hope for me then if I need a roof over my head. I know Gaspode lives in Farnham but sure it isn't here.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rayc said:


> Hope for me then if I need a roof over my head. I know Gaspode lives in Farnham but sure it isn't here.


yes, he woudln't qualify on one of the conditions :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> yes, he woudln't qualify on one of the conditions :roll: :lol: :lol:


I make it 2 :wink:

Gerald


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would qualify - just ak my wife!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> just ak my wife


That's an offence in Ireland.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Dougie - I didn't ak for your opinion!

Anyway, since when were you a member of the Gardaí?


----------

